# Door Scratching - Door protectors/guards?



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

I am looking to get some type of a door protector/guard for the back door where my dogs like to scratch. Does anyone have one that they would recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can screw plexiglass onto the bottom.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

My male dog will scratch at the same spot every time so I decided to put up 12"X12" piece of coarse sand paper, I framed it and replace as necessary. Keeps his front nails looking great!lol


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

You can get a kick plate from any home improvement store (Lowe's, Home Depot, etc..). It's a metal plate that screws onto your door. They come in silver or brass color. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I've seen this product in several dog catalogs, but I happen to like this one and their service.


----------



## TrainerJoe (Apr 1, 2013)

I see that there are other people with the same problem haha.

You can use plexiglass. You wouldn't need too much since dogs always claw the same portion of the door, but for some people that still might be a little costly.

There are a few companies that makes door protectors from the dog scratching the door and door frame. They usually make it out of vinyl or some type of plastic.

Found this article which talks about door protectors and whats available:
http://deviceraters.com/top-3-door-scratch-protector/


----------

